# Nismo LCD Speedo/Cluster/Gauge for R33



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, i´m searching for a nismo lcd speedo for the r33 skyline.. Anybody have a Nismo Speedo for sale??

thank you


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

There was a broken one on yahoo auctions a few days ago.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> There was a broken one on yahoo auctions a few days ago.


Damn , I can’t find it anymore on yahoo :/

You know if was the glass broken and how much it was ?

Thank you


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah broken glass and was about £300 at the time I looked. Maybe it went for much more at the end.


----------

